# Nigel's Mountain scape 36L



## Nigel95 (10 Jul 2018)

New nano scape for a live contest (Vivarium) in November.

*Have a look at my Youtube channel 
>> www.youtube.com/nigelaquascaping * *<<

Final video


Final shot



R-Nigel-Hoevenaar-40-cm-nano-aquascape-Taihang-Mountains-- by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr
*

*Specs planted tank aquarium
Tank*
40x30x30 cm
36 litre / 9.5 gal
*
Lighting*
Aqualighter 1 30cm
*
Hardscape*
Dragon stone
*
Substrate*
Ada la plata
Lava split
*
Plants*
Fissidens mini
Riccardia chamedryfolia
Flame moss
Eleocharis acicularis mini
Buce mini coin

*
Co2*
Pressurized CO2 with a diffusor
*
Filter*
Eheim classic 150






hardscape progress mountain 40cm by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

*Hardscape


Yoghurt method moss dsm 



Day 27


Details final stage


aquascape-aquascaping-aquarium-nigel-hoevenaar-riccardia-chamedryfolia by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



detail-shot-aquascape-aquascaping-riccardia-fissidens-moss by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



*


----------



## FJK_12 (10 Jul 2018)

Super cool, reminds me of the Grand Canyon aha! Riccardia will look great as well on those rocks


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2018)

Looks good Nigel. I'm guessing you're going to cap the substrate with sand to enhance depth and perspective


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Jul 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks good Nigel. I'm guessing you're going to cap the substrate with sand to enhance depth and perspective



Thanks Tim

Yes gonna try to make a nice curved path.


----------



## J@mes (10 Jul 2018)

looks epic already!


----------



## CooKieS (11 Jul 2018)

Classic mountain style but nicely done.


----------



## grathod (11 Jul 2018)

striking! can imagine this with the mosses and plants grown in... tuned in


----------



## grathod (11 Jul 2018)

where did  you get the dragon stone from?


----------



## Zeus. (11 Jul 2018)

Very impressive already m8  how long did it take picking the right size rocks and breaking them up to get such a great looking hardscape? they look so tightly packed and natural


----------



## keano (11 Jul 2018)

nice! this makes me want to get teh huge box of dragon stone in the garage out and start something new!


----------



## Nigel95 (11 Jul 2018)

grathod said:


> where did  you get the dragon stone from?



Mostly LFS In The Netherlands 



Zeus. said:


> Very impressive already m8  how long did it take picking the right size rocks and breaking them up to get such a great looking hardscape? they look so tightly packed and natural



Thanks Bro.  I just had a large collection to pick from which really helps.


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Jul 2018)

Some clips of the hardscape. Enjoy


----------



## Zeus. (12 Jul 2018)

Great sense of depth on the path with the slight curve really gives the illusion of distance, also aided by the great choice of rock sizes


----------



## Keith GH (13 Jul 2018)

Nigel

Keep up the excellent Aquascaping.

Keith


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jul 2018)

Where are you gonna fill the eleocharis? Into the sand in the front?

What is the goal of the cigaret filter?


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jul 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Where are you gonna fill the eleocharis? Into the sand in the front?
> 
> What is the goal of the cigaret filter?



Yes but only some details. 

The filter method is for combining hardscape together, works really well. See more info about this in the video below


----------



## FJK_12 (13 Jul 2018)

Do you have to use the liquid type superglue or can you use gel? How strong is the bond when cured?


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jul 2018)

FJK_12 said:


> Do you have to use the liquid type superglue or can you use gel? How strong is the bond when cured?



Friend told me the liquid type is probably better than gel. I don’t know Why exactly Maybe the liquid type goes easier into the cig filter. It gets really hard when its cured. I can no longer move the stones. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jul 2018)

Filipe Oliveira uses the liquid super Glue and a mix of AS crumbled to glue DW to rocks, worked well in his live demo I went to see all DW stayed down as he had it flooded in a  few hours later


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Filipe Oliveira uses the liquid super Glue and a mix of AS crumbled to glue DW to rocks, worked well in his live demo I went to see all DW stayed down as he had it flooded in a  few hours later



I used this method in my last 80 cm rescape for stones and wood. Works good but not as firm as the cig filter method. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Works good but not as firm as the cig filter method.



Cheers good to know


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Jul 2018)

Top view of the mountain hardscape. Almost everywhere in the crevices I put some cig filters to make the hardscape strong as possible so I can transport it to the live contest.



mountain hardscape top view by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Decided to try some fine leaved stems in the back. If it doesn't work out I can always go back to flame moss.


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2018)

That sigarette filter realy is a nice one..  Thanks for sharing..



FJK_12 said:


> How strong is the bond when cured?


Kinda depends on the surface you glue.. The glue reacts with moist and cures, it actualy turns into hard acrylic. Than if the surface is irregular and the glue or in this case the soaked filter is pushed into nooks and crannies and hardens into acrylic it makes a pretty stable anchor.


 
If the surfaces are rather flat, or just bonded with little dots of glue there will be less anchor and water can creep in between glue and hardscape material it softens the wood for example and let go.


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Jul 2018)

zozo said:


> That sigarette filter realy is a nice one..  Thanks for sharing..
> 
> 
> Kinda depends on the surface you glue.. The glue reacts with moist and cures, it actualy turns into hard acrylic. Than if the surface is irregular and the glue or in this case the soaked filter is pushed into nooks and crannies and hardens into acrylic it makes a pretty stable anchor.
> ...



You're welcome!

An Indonesian guy told me that if you use smoked filter cigs it will be even stronger. The reaction is more crazy due nicotin and tar in the filter. But also more toxic of course. After using this method someone told me this https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/20/Suppl_1/i25 
This research says even non smoked cig filters can be toxic.. I wonder if it maybe lose it toxicity due the reaction with glue? Or maybe the toxicity cant get out of the filter because it is pretty much sealed?

I am using empty mascote filters which never made any contact with tobacco at all.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jul 2018)

zozo said:


> That sigarette filter realy is a nice one..  Thanks for sharing..
> 
> 
> Kinda depends on the surface you glue.. The glue reacts with moist and cures, it actualy turns into hard acrylic. Than if the surface is irregular and the glue or in this case the soaked filter is pushed into nooks and crannies and hardens into acrylic it makes a pretty stable anchor.
> ...



So Micromechanical retention then , same is used to keep white fillings on teeth.


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> I am using empty mascote filters which never made any contact with tobacco at all.


Din't know they are toxic, actualy surprices me a little, many people light a filter sigarette at the wrong end by mistake burning the filter instead. I guess it happens now and then with all smokers. You would think that is a reason for a strickt regulation using non toxic materials. Anyway, have you ever tried cotton ball? I guess the natural ones might have the same effect actualy don't know if they also come from artificial source, fake cotton ball? Dunno.



Zeus. said:


> Micromechanical retention


Also a nice one.. Never thought of this term..


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2018)

Sigarette filters are <Cellulose acetate>  there is very little to find about it toxicity, it shouldn't be.. But by the billions thrown into invironment it contributes heavily to the world wide Toxic Plastic Soup issue. And in combination with other stuff as TPW (Tobacco Product Waste) its deemed very harmfull to the invironment by the numbers it is dumped.

So i guess it's toxicity as a clean filter coated in glue will rather be negletible.. PVC also contains softeners that leach into invironment, thus also via the filter canister and hoses into our tank water. Bottom line by the millions its toxic, but yet no aqaurium fish died of it..


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jul 2018)

The same job could be done by using sand as a filler too I would of thought!, which is basically what White filling are made up from eg silca and ceramic particles. The higher the filler content the stronger the filling and better wear characteristics it has.

Sorry Nigel for hijacking your Journel  I blame Zozo he does it all the time


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> The same job could be done by using sand as a filler too I would of thought!, which is basically what White filling are made up from eg silca and ceramic particles. The higher the filler content the stronger the filling and better wear characteristics it has.
> 
> Sorry Nigel for hijacking your Journel  I blame Zozo he does it all the time



Do they also use acrylate in fillings? Because i always notice them using a UV light gun to rapidly cure fillings. I never asked, but i know acrylate cures faster under UV..


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Jul 2018)

zozo said:


> Sigarette filters are <Cellulose acetate>  there is very little to find about it toxicity, it shouldn't be.. But by the billions thrown into invironment it contributes heavily to the world wide Toxic Plastic Soup issue. And in combination with other stuff as TPW (Tobacco Product Waste) its deemed very harmfull to the invironment by the numbers it is dumped.
> 
> So i guess it's toxicity as a clean filter coated in glue will rather be negletible.. PVC also contains softeners that leach into invironment, thus also via the filter canister and hoses into our tank water. Bottom line by the millions its toxic, but yet no aqaurium fish died of it..



Thanks for your reply.

Should be good then 



Zeus. said:


> Sorry Nigel for hijacking your Journel  I blame Zozo he does it all the time



Ha no problem. I hope people can learn something from it


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jul 2018)

zozo said:


> Do they also use acrylate in fillings?



Yes but it has a high contraction rate when cured, hence the filler content to reduced the contraction.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Jul 2018)

wow great tip with the cigarette filter plus liquid super glue! Hardscape looks really cool! nice work


----------



## Keith GH (16 Jul 2018)

Nigel 
Could you use rock wool (as used in filters) this can compress very well and is perfectly safe.
Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (16 Jul 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> wow great tip with the cigarette filter plus liquid super glue! Hardscape looks really cool! nice
> work



Thanks 



Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> Could you use rock wool (as used in filters) this can compress very well and is perfectly safe.
> Keith



Good tip Keith!


----------



## Keith GH (17 Jul 2018)

Nigel

As you know my old brain works better problem solving.

Keith


----------



## Siege (18 Jul 2018)

Hi guys,

Like Karl, after seeing Felipe at the recent workshop I investigated various sticking methods. Tried them yesterday. All with liquid superglue (not gel).

Building a paste with glue and soil. Was ok with wood on stone. But I couldn’t stick wood to wood with it. Found it a messy process in general but hard to see when done.

Tried filter floss and glue, completely rubbish. Just wouldn’t soak up the glue.

Used the cigarette filter method (popped out to buy a pack of filters only at the garage). Absolutely brilliant. All wood now stuck to stone and each other. Tested this morning. The wood that has been refusing to sink for a month is stuck fast and not going anywhere. Note the filter is white though so needs hiding well.

Apologies for hijacking the thread Nigel, but thanks for the YouTube videos. They are very good.

Steve.


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Like Karl, after seeing Felipe at the recent workshop I investigated various sticking methods. Tried them yesterday.
> 
> ...



Glad it works! And no problem 

To hide white filter you can put glue on it and sprinkle it with crushed aqua soil or crushed stone (depending on which stone you use).


----------



## Siege (18 Jul 2018)

That’s a good idea. Cheers.


----------



## zozo (19 Jul 2018)

Stumbled up on Wulingyuan and saw your mountain scape.. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Wul...kazcAhVEU1AKHSf4AL4Q_AUICigB&biw=1525&bih=682


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Jul 2018)

zozo said:


> Stumbled up on Wulingyuan and saw your mountain scape..
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Wul...kazcAhVEU1AKHSf4AL4Q_AUICigB&biw=1525&bih=682



Really cool man!  This definitely looks like it with all the moss on the mountains.

Could be a cool title as well for this layout. I heard a few now:
Wulingyuan
Misty Mountains
Entrance of Mordor


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Jul 2018)

14 days in dry start now. One week before flooding! I will add dhg mini, rotala wallichi, hemianthus micranthemoides to the scape right before flooding. When tank is stable/cycled I will add some HC and buce mini coin.




riccardia fiss macro day 14 dsm detail by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


fissidens riccardia day 14 detail shot by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


day 14 dsm top view by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Strange thing is for my eye it looks more rocks are covered in moss since 14 days of dry start! But when comparing photos it even looks like some moss has fallen off due spraying the tank daily. Weird haha!  



day 1 vs day 14 dsm by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Jul 2018)

Looking good, I would be tempted to give the moss some more time, plants sound good and should grow quickly


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Jul 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looking good, I would be tempted to give the moss some more time, plants sound good and should grow quickly



I think 3 weeks is fine but longer is always more safe of course. I learned this method from a Croatian guy. He always does two weeks dry start and his latest scape he did it only 10 days on a dragon stone scape. In my forest 128l I did it 4 weeks. In my ada 45p forest 3 weeks. This time I am using more light. Moss is turning faster to a bright state. Maybe this helps with faster attaching.


----------



## TBRO (27 Jul 2018)

Looks fantastic Nigel, will be interesting to see when the Fissidens is full grown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Jul 2018)

TBRO said:


> Looks fantastic Nigel, will be interesting to see when the Fissidens is full grown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think most of the scape will turn out with riccardia. Only a small portion of fissidens mini entered the blender. Some fissidens mini in my other scape was infested by some hair algae due not cleaning diffuser frequently. I added some amanos to fix this but didn't wanna wait.


----------



## Keith GH (28 Jul 2018)

Nigel

It will not be long before it starts getting that aged natural appeal not just a few bare stones sticking up in the air and have nothing going for your wonderful Aquascape.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Jul 2018)

Room shot of the 40cm mountain scape (dry start) for Aquaflora Vivarium contest. Added a desk lamp to make sure everywhere will reach light. Also with more light I hope mosses will attach faster. Spraying twice a day with RO water to prevent buildup of lime on the glass. Two small openings for ventilation to prevent mold.



40 cm mountain dry start setup by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (29 Jul 2018)

Nigel

Looks like every thing is going as it should, an airstone "Might" help with the air circulation if is necessary.

Keith


----------



## keano (30 Jul 2018)

wonder if a small CPU fan would be good just for circulating air? I tried DSM once and got such bad mould problems


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Jul 2018)

keano said:


> wonder if a small CPU fan would be good just for circulating air? I tried DSM once and got such bad mould problems



Yes I heard from someone that he used it. It helped. But Maybe it will blow moss of hardscape? Not sure. Did you had ventilation? I had little mold when I didn’t use small openings. Once I created 2 small openings no mold anymore! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## keano (30 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Yes I heard from someone that he used it. It helped. But Maybe it will blow moss of hardscape? Not sure. Did you had ventilation? I had little mold when I didn’t use small openings. Once I created 2 small openings no mold anymore!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


no opening just opened for 30 mins a day. I'm goin gto try again soon so will leave openings and try the cpu fan i think, can run off a 9V battery.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Aug 2018)

Tank is flooded! Let's go.


----------



## rebel (3 Aug 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> Looks like every thing is going as it should, an airstone "Might" help with the air circulation if is necessary.
> 
> Keith


This is an interesting idea!!!


----------



## Keith GH (3 Aug 2018)

Nigel

A fantastic video on how to plant up in a confined spaces also wonderfully presented.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Aug 2018)

Fresh green plants from Aquaflora! 


aquaflora plants by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


mountain before flooding by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


*Day 27*


----------



## Keith GH (4 Aug 2018)

Nigel

Its Ready Set Go now.   All those plants are looking very healthy.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Aug 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> Its Ready Set Go now.   All those plants are looking very healthy.
> 
> Keith



Yes Keith. Beautiful plants from Aquaflora! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Aug 2018)

Day 11


mountain nigel vivarium fts day 11 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


mountain nigel vivarium room shot by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


mountain vivarium detail by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (14 Aug 2018)

Nigel

You Aquascape is developing slowly towards the aged look.

Keith


----------



## DutchMuch (14 Aug 2018)

looking good nigel, keep it up!


----------



## CooKieS (17 Aug 2018)

Nice Nigel, maybe the MC is an bit too large for this tank, HCC would suit better?


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Nice Nigel, maybe the MC is an bit too large for this tank, HCC would suit better?



I agree HC would be better but to much headache out of aqua soil. MC leaves can almost be the same as HC, if you have plenty light and trim often. Also the MC is only in front so should be doable IMO.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> I agree HC would be better but to much headache out of aqua soil. MC leaves can almost be the same as HC, if you have plenty light and trim often. Also the MC is only in front so should be doable IMO.



Elatine hydropiper would have been another option but it's an slow grower


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Elatine hydropiper would have been another option but it's an slow grower



Elatine is beautiful but a tricky bitchy plant. To much risk for a contest thats so close. Can melt out of no where. Also mc is a good choice between hardscape because it always creeps down. 

Yeah elatine Goes slow Haha 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (17 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Elatine is beautiful but a tricky bitchy plant. To much risk for a contest thats so close. Can melt out of no where. Also mc is a good choice between hardscape because it always creeps down.
> 
> Yeah elatine Goes slow Haha
> 
> ...



Got some on my 60P and yes, it has take it's Time to melt and then grow but once it does, it's like mini glosso.

Gotta agree about MC; easy, simple to trim and care and creeping habits.


----------



## Nigel95 (29 Aug 2018)

Day 27
Some GDA on the rocks using quite some light in this scape. But I like it, gives a natural feeling. Still a way to go to get the moss in shape and stems above the rocks in the back.


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Aug 2018)

Looks amazing mate great scale as usual with you


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Sep 2018)

*Day 51*



shrimp nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



day 1 vs day 51 dsm by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr



vivarium mountain aquascape nigel hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## TBRO (22 Sep 2018)

Impressive moss growth, can’t wait to see the post comp shot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Oct 2018)

Maintenance day


maintenance aquaflora vivarium beta tank 2 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## TBRO (6 Oct 2018)

Looks so cool Nigel, can’t believe how much the moss has grown in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Oct 2018)

Moss is looking very natural


----------



## rebel (7 Oct 2018)

Superb growth!!!


----------



## Nigel95 (24 Oct 2018)

Riccardia chamedryfolia, fissidens mini and some flame moss


riccardia chamedryfolia fissidens mini moss aquascape - kopie by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Very tiny baby shrimp. Only a few mm. Hard to photograph! On some micranthemum micranthemoides and on the right some monte carlo leaves.



mm and yellow shrimp nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (21 Nov 2018)

Day 27 the awkward phase 


mountain scape aquaflora vivarium fts day 27 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

Day 62 maintenance time!


maintenance aquaflora vivarium beta tank by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (21 Nov 2018)

Nigel

Its great watching your excellent Aquascape develop.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Nov 2018)

First prize in the Aquaflora scaping contest at Vivarium in the Netherlands.

Awesome weekend with all the scapers! 



vivarium aquascaping contest aquaflora aquascape nigel hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2018)

Gefeliciteerd! Congratulations!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Nov 2018)

Congratulations buddy. Great one

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## CooKieS (26 Nov 2018)

I've never been an huge fan of diorama scapes but I have to say, yours is awesome, well deserved man!

What's the plant in the front corners? Hemianthus micranthemoides?

Can we have an FTS of this beauty?

Thanks!


----------



## Hades (26 Nov 2018)

Klasse Nigel!


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Nov 2018)

For anyone interested some highlights of Vivarium 2018 
Live scaping and aquaflora scapers contest.





CooKieS said:


> I've never been an huge fan of diorama scapes but I have to say, yours is awesome, well deserved man!
> 
> What's the plant in the front corners? Hemianthus micranthemoides?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Thats the beauty of this hobby. Lots of different styles man 

In front on sides micranthemum micranthemoides.

Final shot is already made with a nice school of brigittae. But this will go to EAPLC! So in a few months will share it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Nov 2018)

Well done and great video


----------



## zozo (28 Nov 2018)

Just imagine, i remember Nigel joining this forum less than 2 years ago, with tons of questions off all sorts. And now he's already running away with a first place in a contest!?

You must be a natural..  Very talented.. Very few pull that off in such a short time.. 

Congrats..


----------



## Mattallic (28 Nov 2018)

Nigel I stumbled upon your YouTube channel when heading down the YouTube Aquascape rabbit hole. Great videos and your most recent one looks brilliant.


----------



## Keith GH (29 Nov 2018)

Nigel

One word only "Fantastic"

Keith


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (4 Dec 2018)

Fantastic scape and video! Well done sir!


----------



## Nigel95 (4 Dec 2018)

zozo said:


> Just imagine, i remember Nigel joining this forum less than 2 years ago, with tons of questions off all sorts. And now he's already running away with a first place in a contest!?
> 
> You must be a natural..  Very talented.. Very few pull that off in such a short time..
> 
> Congrats..


Thank you Marcel also for your help on my questions! Really enjoying the hobby. So much fun  

And thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Feb 2019)

Detail shot

I love moss! 


detail-shot-aquascape-aquascaping-riccardia-fissidens-moss by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Keith GH (13 Feb 2019)

Nigel

An excellent and interesting little photo.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Feb 2019)

Mossy Mountains


aquascape-aquascaping-aquarium-nigel-hoevenaar-riccardia-chamedryfolia by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Mar 2019)

Hi guys! Results of EAPLC 2018 are published and I am very satisfied with my third place in the nano category 

Final video here (final shot inside)




eaplc results by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2019)

Well done Nigel


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Mar 2019)

Congrats mate stunning tank wouldn't mind seeing the 2 that beat you


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Mar 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Congrats mate stunning tank wouldn't mind seeing the 2 that beat you


Haven't seen rank 2 final shot so far. But Andre is an amazing talented scaper. I am sure it will be awesome. Rank 1 is very beautifull very nice general impression looks much, more wider than mine. I guess this tank is closely to 60l (nano category goes till 60l) mine is 36l

And thanks all  



Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Mar 2019)

That is beautiful too guess it's not too bad when you come 2nd or 3rd to this


----------



## Robru (22 Mar 2019)

Congratulations with the nice ranking Nigel


----------



## Edvet (22 Mar 2019)

Grats


----------



## Keith GH (23 Mar 2019)

Nigel





Congratulations I know all the hard work you have done to get to the stage you are now.

Only two more steps to obtain the number 1.   I am positive that you are very capable of doing it.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Mar 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  Keith! 

Lots of passion and dedication is what drives me. The journey isn't always easy but rewarding at the end. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (23 Mar 2019)

Looks great m8, great sense of depth for 36l . Well deseaved result


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Mar 2019)

Well done,looks like a very high standard event


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Sep 2019)

FTS. I hope you like it!



R-Nigel-Hoevenaar-40-cm-nano-aquascape-Taihang-Mountains-- by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Sep 2019)

It's amazing nigel just beautiful mate


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2019)

Having the MC only upto about half the depth and than HC really helps increase the sense of depth, Love it m8 

So aiming for top ten next year me thinks


----------



## Steve Buce (8 Sep 2019)

Stunning


----------



## CooKieS (8 Sep 2019)

Not Bad


----------



## buttons (9 Sep 2019)

Wow, tank is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Sep 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Having the MC only upto about half the depth and than HC really helps increase the sense of depth, Love it m8
> 
> So aiming for top ten next year me thinks


It's riccardia in the back but indeed the mc was chosen in front to create the ilussion of depth. At first I thought mc was to big for this size tank but it worked out!

Haha top 10 I don't think so. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Sep 2019)

Well done scale and planting perfect


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Sep 2019)

Amazingly deceptive.  Looks way bigger than 36 litres.  Very nicely done too


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Sep 2019)

GreenNeedle said:


> Amazingly deceptive.  Looks way bigger than 36 litres.  Very nicely done too


Thank you 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## obsessed (27 Sep 2019)

Well deserved. Looks amazing


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Nov 2019)

Details


aquascape aquascaping freshwater aquarium fish moss plants by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Nov 2019)

Very nice


----------



## DeepMetropolis (27 Nov 2019)

Do you ever have any algea? Your tanks looks so clean..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (27 Nov 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Do you ever have any algea? Your tanks looks so clean..
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Thanks guys

Well at the start there can always be some things that need to settle. Just keep giving love to your tank. Don't skip on maintenance and keep improving conditions. In the end it pays off. Some tanks need more work than others. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Aug 2020)

New Video - Making of Taihang Mountains. 

If you like the video please consider to subscribe to my channel. That would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Onoma1 (1 Aug 2020)

Superb video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Peter B (2 Aug 2020)

Nigel,
Very nice scape, great video.
I will be waiting for part two: day 5 upto day 100 
Good job!

Greetings.
Peter


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Aug 2020)

Peter B said:


> Nigel,
> Very nice scape, great video.
> I will be waiting for part two: day 5 upto day 100
> Good job!
> ...


haha this is the boring part where the tanks need to stabilize  Those clips aren't that beautiful IMO but it gives indeed a glance of how it grows in.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> New Video - Making of Taihang Mountains


Very nice tank and very professional video  well done 👏👌


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Aug 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Very nice tank and very professional video  well done 👏👌


Thanks man!


----------



## CooKieS (2 Aug 2020)

Awesome nano and video. 

No journal for your 2020 tank yet?


----------



## Melll (2 Aug 2020)

Nigel95 said:


> New Video - Making of Taihang Mountains.



Fabulous tank and video, 😃 I have subbed to your channel.


----------



## steveno (2 Aug 2020)

Awesome...


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Aug 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome nano and video.
> 
> No journal for your 2020 tank yet?



Toke a break for the contest tank, life has been busy also. My 120 cm tank is not even ready with the hardscape. I am not working much on it and doing this stage slowly aswell. Maybe it's ready in 2021 hehe  Currently just a 60p with my farm / holding plants tank. More relaxing than a contest tank. But I miss to have a real aquascape currently in my home.  I do like video editing also which is time consuming as well.




Melll said:


> Fabulous tank and video, 😃 I have subbed to your channel.



Thanks man!


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Looking nice! Great inspiration


----------

